# Trek OCLV chain catcher and cable guide?



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am restoring my Trek 5500 to give to my daughter and had a few questions.

I never had a chain catcher on it because there wasn't room on the seat tube to mount one especially when using a compact crank. I used a K-Edge on my new bike and it works well but too expensive. I saw one solution that is just a zip tie with the bump positioned next to the inner chain ring.

I never liked the thin stainless steel cable guide under the bottom bracket that came with the frame. Is there a plastic one that will fit?

Thanks


----------

